# Where to fish at Pickens



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Went to the park this morning and fished just west of the parking lot at Langdon beach. Didn't have a whole lot of luck, and we used cut menhaden and fresh dead shrimp. I know some big reds have been caught recently at Pickens. Do you normally fish literally at the fort, at the jetties, or just up and down the whoke beach inside the park?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

West of the pier. All the way down to the point. Great redfishing there. If you go at night, just catch some of the sand crabs for bait, they're are all over the beach.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> West of the pier. All the way down to the point. Great redfishing there. If you go at night, just catch some of the sand crabs for bait, they're are all over the beach.


Thanks for the info! May go try them Friday night.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you have problems catching crabs (lol), shine a flashlight in their eyes. Get closer and closer with the light, until you pin them to the ground with the flashlight. Very easy.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> If you have problems catching crabs (lol).


No pun intended. Lol


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> No pun intended. Lol


Haha. Thanks for helping me out! I just read about 10 pages of an old thread from '09 that had a lot of people complaining about being harassed by the Rangers out there for trivial reasons. Ever experienced this?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been harassed twice...but not for trivial reasons. Underage drinking in the forts. That was a long time ago. I have never witnessed any of the stuff people have complained about on that thread. Not saying it doesn't happen, I've just never seen it. Keep in mind, alcohol is not allowed out there  I've never been shy about drinking out there, just learned to keep it on the DL.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks. I don't have a problem with not being able to drink out there, so I'm good with that. I just want to catch a few fish and get away from work for awhile without being bothered.  

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They can be @sses just be respectfull and obey everything they say even if it isn't right. I have had 1 issue for no reason and was respectfull and ended without a ticket. There is always tomorrow, I have spent countless hours and only one problem so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't be too worried about it but my brother will be here and wants to go try to catch some bull reds so I would hate to get harassed. Oh well, I'd we get run off we get run off. There's always the rest of the beach.


----------

